# New A-120



## cdmackay (Nov 5, 2008)

just got my new A-120 from RLT; very pleased.

Just to show my ignorance: on this style of watch, what is denoted by the big upwards arrow on the dial?

anything else I should know about the history of my new A-120?

thanks much indeed...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that arrow is a "crows foot" or "Broadarrow" or "Pheon" and is used to mark British military equipment and can be seen on military issue watches from WWII and later.

O&W and many others put it on non issue military style watches, a sort of badge of intention if you like, to try and make it look more militaryish.

Roy avoided putting in on his RLT69 (a good thing imho) which was a homage to the smiths w10 of the late 60's, do some googeling or Wiking and you'll find a lot of info.


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

I believe so??


----------

